# Saw this before Skyfall yesterday at the movies



## shitson (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, 

Where is the best place to fwd this too? Not sure this is a legitimate use of the logo!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/img20121124143144.jpg/

Thanks,
jml.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/copyright/daemon.html
http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/mainpage/copyright.html


----------



## shitson (Nov 25, 2012)

Cheers DD, 

I will forward on

Thanks,
jml.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2012)

The power to serve...pizza?


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 25, 2012)

Buy one large two topping and get a free BSD?


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder if they will deliver to the states in "less than 30 minutes of it's free".

They need to support this software:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnVaQQVla1Y


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 26, 2012)

shitson said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Where is the best place to fwd this too? Not sure this is a legitimate use of the logo!
> 
> ...



Wow they must be stupid thinking no one would catch on haha. You should demand free pizza for life.


----------

